# New Autotrail V-Line 635 SE



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

After months of indecision, visiting dealers, walking around various shows, and searching the net, our Tracker has gone. It has taken us many miles around Europe and always got us home safe and sound.

We've bought a shiny 18 plate Autotrail V-Line 635 SE and sorted out a shakedown trip away. All campers are a compromise and Panel Van Conversions even more so.

The LPG should make gas simpler, and the solar panel means I can stay be off grid longer. The reduced fresh water will be a challenge given the way Mrs HS uses it.

At first glance, the XZEN X-402 multi-media pack seems pretty intuitive and works as intended.

What can possibly go wrong?

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nothing, hopefully!!

I've just had a look and I'm very impressed. Health to enjoy!


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a surprise, you don't have the lovely woodwork of the old one :frown2:
The layout looks very good. Hopefully MrsH will want to stay away as long as you now.:laugh:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> That's a surprise, you don't have the lovely woodwork of the old one :frown2:
> The layout looks very good. Hopefully MrsH will want to stay away as long as you now.:laugh:


Yes, I'll miss the Tracker's woodwork, and throughout the time we owned it we tried to keep everything looking tidy. The issue for us was congestion around the door as everything required access at the same point.

Although AutoTrail are pushing the 'Sport' version it didn't work for us as the bed was too short. Hence the variant with bench seating and a pair of end doors - It will hopefully keep us cooler in warm places as I suspect PVCs will soak up the heat.

To be fair to AutoTrail they have managed to make the V-Line feel more laterally spacious - Might have to install a telephone to talk to each other. :smile2:

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yes, I'll miss the Tracker's woodwork, and throughout the time we owned it we tried to keep everything looking tidy. The issue for us was congestion around the door as everything required access at the same point.
> 
> Although AutoTrail are pushing the 'Sport' version it didn't work for us as the bed was too short. Hence the variant with bench seating and a pair of end doors - It will hopefully keep us cooler in warm places as I suspect PVCs will soak up the heat.
> 
> ...


Is it this one John? 
6´ without a chance to stick his feet out of the bottom of the bed would be a tad too short :frown2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Not quite Jan. He's showing the 636 SE which has a front dinette with 4 forward facing seats. For us that made the gangway far too narrow.

By doing away with the forward facing passenger seats we still have a front dinette and the central aisle is wider, together with normal facing drawers. As singles, the nearside bed is 6ft 1in and offside a couple of inches shorter. Most of the twiddly bits are as he describes, except we seem to have more toys.

We have far more overhead storage than the Tracker, but less under bed storage. 

To drive a V-Line for long distances you need to be tidy or you're stuffed. The van had just arrived at the dealers and was still going through PDI. We sat in it for about 4 hours (really!!!) talking through it's strengths and weaknesses and how we would address them before buying. 

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Need photos when you've got it :grin2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Good choice John with the AT 635SE. We've been looking very closely at this model for the past few months but with the tailgate option. We're still undecided between the 635SE and the Wildax Europa. Still have concerns about the AT windows though and it's something we're watching closely https://www.facebook.com/pg/Auto-trail-faulty-windows-440848302938609/reviews/. Our only other option is maybe the AS Warwick but the side windows don't open at all, so limited ventilation in the MH.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Enjoy your new wagon John, what are the fridge options as I read some don't have a 3way fridge ?

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Paul. I had not heard of this issue until now. 

Our van doesn't have tinted windows, so maybe we'll escape the problem. I'll certainly let MHF know if it becomes a problem for us. 

My wife preferred the Sport model with the U-shaped lounge, but the bed was too short when used fore and aft. I was also concerned about the weight of the tailgate should one of the gas struts fail. Hence we went for the 635 SE. 

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Enjoy your new wagon John, what are the fridge options as I read some don't have a 3way fridge ?
> 
> Terry


Sorry about the delay Terry.

Our van has a pretty standard three way absorption fridge.

It's a Dometic 8 Series RM8401, driven by LPG, 240v, or 12v whilst driving. I'll test out it's ability to work as intended during the shake-down time away, but judging by the rest of the installed kit I'm not anticipating any problems.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Need photos when you've got it :grin2:


Here you go Jan, as you asked so nicely. 0

Everything worked as intended, nothing fell off, no wobbly windows, and the media pack did what it should. I haven't even removed the furnishing labels.

I chose Guestling Wood as it has a reputation for bluebells, and they are superb right now. Clear blue skies, warm weather, and the bitter in the local pubs was excellent.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a lovely inviting spot John, the bluebells are beautiful, there was/is a place called bluebell woods near Cambridge we used to visit years ago, but don't ask me exactly where. :grin2: maybe Lesley knows (where are you Lesley?)

Is there a fly screen for the back doors?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sussex has some lovely wooded countryside, Jan, and we walked miles every day. 

No fly screen when the rear doors are open, although there are the usual dual screens on every habitation window as one would expect. 

With the habitation windows & roof vents open, and fly screens in use, there was quite a steady through draught that worked rather well.

.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

As and when we get round to buying a 635 or similar and if it doesn't have a fly screen on the sliding or rear doors, this will our first addition but in black http://www.argos.co.uk/product/3792889. Had one on our 2008 Kontiki hab door and for what it cost, it was brilliant - just barge through the screen with drinks in hand and it closed itself behind us. Far cheaper than a cassette type and nothing to go wrong. Ok, it has to stuck to the frame/opening with Velcro but a small price to pay lol.


----------



## Hove (May 26, 2018)

We're looking at getting the same van - does anyone know if there's any advantage in getting an automatic gearbox?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry, but ours is manual, although it does have cruise control (and other gizmos).

I suppose it depends on how you prefer to drive. My wife's Honda is an automatic, as was her last, and she tells me she doesn't want to return to manual. For me, I can swing in and out without really noticing.

The 635SE is a good van, but look long and hard at the compromises and how you intend to address them.

Oh, and welcome to the forum. I hope you tell us which van you went for and what you think of it. 

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Does an automatic take mountains as well as a manual?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not qualified to answer that as my van is manual.

The V-Line range uses a Comfortmatic gearbox as an optional extra. This is what the manufacturer says:
https://www.fiatcamper.com/en/news/comfort-matic-gearbox

This is what a guy with a recent issue says, together other people's opinions:
http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk...me-Matters/Fiat-comfort-matic-gearbox-/47710/

Knowing the value of members here, I'd sooner read what those that drive Comfortmatic think.

.


----------



## Hove (May 26, 2018)

*Hove*

Thanks for the links, had a look, seems it could be hit or miss whether you get a good box or not, an expensive option if you don't. Probably safer to stick with the manual.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As the Comfortmatic option costs around £2000 extra it was a no brainer for us too. 

Should you choose to go ahead with your purchase I would be really keen to hear your thoughts, particularly how efficient you find the air circulation as the temperature rises and it gets warm outside.

The passenger glove box cooler might then become a bonus. 

.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, we love our 635SE and have had the van for 14mths now, and fingers crossed it remains fault free. As for the warped windows, yes we have some light distortion, but nothing major. Our only gripe is the washroom layout, unable to fully open the toilet lid due to the shower handle being in the way!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Well that made me laugh!

When we sat in the van before committing we both thought the location of the shower control a little unusual, but I can honestly say it doesn't seem to foul (no pun intended) the loo lid. Maybe they've moved it a tad. 

One of our sons must have thought much the same because he said that we might be the only campers that could have a shower whilst sat on the loo. :surprise:

.


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Vline 635SE*

Hi we have just changed from a Cheyenne 696 to the Vline 635SE, took a while to decide and pick the right layout but apart from not as much low level storage or a garage there doesn't seem much of a compromise, and we can now get to all the places we feared to go in the Cheyenne.
Can I ask if you think the lighting is very bright? There doesn't seem to be anything dimmable on any lighting or the reading lights. I've looked to see if I can remove the LED bulbs for lower ones but I can't suss out how the bulbs come out?
Also was looking at a way to be able to hang up wet coats etc in the shower without drilling into anything?
Any advice would be great.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Steveda said:


> Hi we have just changed from a Cheyenne 696 to the Vline 635SE, took a while to decide and pick the right layout but apart from not as much low level storage or a garage there doesn't seem much of a compromise, and we can now get to all the places we feared to go in the Cheyenne.
> Can I ask if you think the lighting is very bright? There doesn't seem to be anything dimmable on any lighting or the reading lights. I've looked to see if I can remove the LED bulbs for lower ones but I can't suss out how the bulbs come out?
> Also was looking at a way to be able to hang up wet coats etc in the shower without drilling into anything?
> Any advice would be great.


Hi Steve, Yes, the lights are rather bright, so we use only the two reading lights either side of the rear doors, or the lights over the captains seats when that end.

We have bright blue Led security light on the dashboard...... Fortunately outside the windscreen blinds or that would definitely need a cover.

On our last trip to North Northumberland I realised we had two empty lockers, so we are OK for space, even with the rotary line. I now use a watering can to top up fresh, after a long discussion with Mrs HS about economy before we bought the van.

I love the simplicity of shaking the bed linen out of the two rear doors, it's so much easier than with our previous van.

I'm going to have to use an expanding rail with suction pads in the loo to hang wet clothes, but haven't chosen one I like yet. I'm not keen on drilling holes either and found the wall boarding doesn't like free standing suction cups which simply fall off.

On balance, because we thought about things before we bought the van, it's going to exceed expectations, and I love parking the van in any old high street without width concerns. Our V-Line 635SE is probably going to be a keeper.

Hope yours gives you as much pleasure.

.


----------

